# GSM 176 visa granted!



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Dear All,

We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.

By the grace of god it happened much sooner than we thought. The wait after the medicals were finalized was the most painful 

We did not use a migration agent and saved about INR 130,000. If you are below 40 and have worked in a reputed organization and have preserved all the paper work like offer letters, appointment letters, relieving letters, salary slips etc. then I think reading the DIAC website thoroughly gives all the answers. The only small scare was getting an ANZSCO code from ACS which was not in SOL1. This made it mandatory for us to file for a 176 application.

*Visa conditions*
The visa you have been granted has no conditions.
*First entry date*
You must make your first entry to Australia before 24 November 2012. It is not possible to change this date.

I have one question though. In the grant letter it is given,

_Not all visas for travel to or from Australia require a label to be placed in your passport as evidence that a visa has been granted.
*Your visa and passport information is held electronically.*
If your passport country requires you to have a visa label, you should approach a departmental office to have your visa evidenced in your passport as soon as possible._

*Do we need to get it stamped in India?*

*21/Feb/2011*: Application to ACS
*6/May/2011*: +ve ACS reply, ANZSCO 261399 [Software & App Programmer nec] 
*11/06/2011*: IELTS [L:8.5 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall 7.5] 
*23/Sep/2011*: SA SS Applied | 17/Oct/2011: SA Sponsorship Approved
*31/Oct/2011*: GSM 176 applied online 
*16/Nov/2011*: CO allocated [O A, Team 4] 
*16/Nov/2011*: Meds, PCC, Form 80 & 1221 requested 
*29/Nov/2011*: PCC and other docs Met status 
*7/Dec/2011*: Meds finalised 
*23/Dec/2011*: *Grant notification received*

Hope to fly to Oz in March/April.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats atsurti 


atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Hearty Congratulations to you and your family. Enjoy the moment! 

So, mayte! When are you planning to move permanently?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Atsurti....
Yes it is gud to evidence your visa on passport.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...



Congratulations ...
the perfect Christmas present I guess...
I cant help but repeat that your SA SS was approved in record time....I hope mine also takes the same duration..
Good Luck....


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hearty Congrats Surti...

Could you please answer to my queries below:

I am filling the online application for GSM and have two queries:

1. I have filled all the information and I reached till the visa fees payment page but no where I found an option to attach the documents. When should I attach my documents? Is it after visa fees payment? Also, I have both notarized document and original doc, which one should I attach?

2. Its asking to list the countries lived for more than one year in last 10 year, I went to USA twice from 2007 to 2008 for 7 months and 4 months respectively, do I have to write my India address first from 2001 to 2007 + 3 months when I came back to India from USA and then 2007 to 2008 two times visited USA, so USA address ?

Please clarify these queries. I would really appreciate your quick response on this.

Thanks,
Skj





atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow Congrats!!!
Just in time.........Merry Christmas!!!!
Party hard...!!!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...



Congrats Surti!! All the best for the move.


----------



## aqua_83 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is very good to hear ! we can guess its party time.....informing all of your friends,relatives and loves ones!It will take a week or so to dilute the adrenaline!

Its good to have visa evidenced on your passport,so get it evidenced,no second thoughts!

Wish you many a such successes in the time to come!

Regards!


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats..!!! Start new year with bang, perfect gift for Christmas


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...


Awesome so instead of monday u got it on friday... 

All the best for your move to OZ....Good Luck...

Cheers....

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Hearty Congrats Surti...
> 
> Could you please answer to my queries below:
> 
> ...


Thanks SKJ.

Answers to your queries are as below, if you don't have them already.

1. You will get that option/link of uploading documents after the payment. Best option of attaching documents is scanned colored copy of the originals. If you dont have a scanner try taking photos from your digicam. Format them and put them into a Word file. Put some info on top of the word to give info about the attachments. Convert the word file to PDF using PrimoPDF (downloadable, google it). PDF is the preferred format. 

2. I also had been to the UK on short trips. The total of those trips was not over 12 months so I did not need to mention the UK address and did not require the UK PCC. In your case too I can see that you have spent 11 months in US. So it is not greater than 12 months. In the Form 80 though you would have to mention the dates of stay in US. If it is greater than 12 months then you would require an FBI report.

Let me know in case you have any more queries.

Regards,
ATS


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Awesome so instead of monday u got it on friday...
> 
> All the best for your move to OZ....Good Luck...
> 
> ...


Thanks a tonne MaddyOz


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Hearty Congratulations to you and your family. Enjoy the moment!
> 
> So, mayte! When are you planning to move permanently?


Thanks a lot 

We are planning to move in the month of March 2012. Hope to see a match between Aus and India


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Congratulations ...
> the perfect Christmas present I guess...
> I cant help but repeat that your SA SS was approved in record time....I hope mine also takes the same duration..
> Good Luck....


Hey thanks a lot 

Yeah got the SS quicker than we thought. Best of luck to you.

Do let me know your timelines.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Wow Congrats!!!
> Just in time.........Merry Christmas!!!!
> Party hard...!!!!


Thanks mate 

Yeah party is on


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

aqua_83 said:


> This is very good to hear ! we can guess its party time.....informing all of your friends,relatives and loves ones!It will take a week or so to dilute the adrenaline!
> 
> Its good to have visa evidenced on your passport,so get it evidenced,no second thoughts!
> 
> ...


Thanks a tonne. 

We are going to send the PPs for stamping in a few days.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats


----------



## gaowen (Dec 25, 2011)

Congras!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

happ said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks a lot. 

Your timelines are fantastic... Expect the CO to be allocated by 30th Dec 11.

Best of luck.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Congrats!! for receiving the grant in quick time mate.

I am looking forward to apply for SA sponsorship for Analyst Programmer. Could you please help me and provide what sort of research you have conducted and your understanding and analysis of the employment prospects and opportunities that may exist in South Australia. As part of the SS application we need to submit these details.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats!! for receiving the grant in quick time mate.
> 
> I am looking forward to apply for SA sponsorship for Analyst Programmer. Could you please help me and provide what sort of research you have conducted and your understanding and analysis of the employment prospects and opportunities that may exist in South Australia. As part of the SS application we need to submit these details.


Getting SA is relatively easier than the other states I reckon. 

You would have to go through some sites on adelaide like Adelaide City ? South Australia - South Australia. A brilliant blend., google it and you will find loads of them.

Search for the IT companies which are hiring people with your skill. EDS and Fujitsu and many other small companies are there.

You will have to write down why you would like to settle in SA. It is cheaper than other states (but you get a slightly lower salary too, dont mention this ). Life is good etc etc. Adelaide is the wine and food capital. If you are a food lover you can mention this as well 

Write all the points you think are going to help you live a better life in SA. 

Best of luck and do let me know when you get the approval.

Regards,
ATS


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks alot Ats, yeah my stay in USA was under 12 months only, I will provide the dates in the form.

Thanks Again for the response.

Skj.


atsurti said:


> Thanks SKJ.
> 
> Answers to your queries are as below, if you don't have them already.
> 
> ...


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for the information provided. I will let you know once I get the approval.


----------



## Jampani (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting the visa!! 

You mentioned about getting an ANZSCO code other than one you specified; I wasn't aware that it is possible. I am about to submit my application for ACS, I am already confuse about which ANZSCO code to specify (I am a s/w developer so torn between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programmer), and reading about your experience has left me scared  . Can you please share your experience/thoughts in this regard.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

pun-mig said:


> Congratulations on getting the visa!!
> 
> You mentioned about getting an ANZSCO code other than one you specified; I wasn't aware that it is possible. I am about to submit my application for ACS, I am already confuse about which ANZSCO code to specify (I am a s/w developer so torn between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programmer), and reading about your experience has left me scared  . Can you please share your experience/thoughts in this regard.


Thanks for the wishes 

ACS decides where you fit in based on the duties performed. They also take into consideration your designation in the current organisation.

If your company does not provide you a letter which clearly states your duties and roles and responsibilities then you will have to write a statutory declaration and a get a recommendation letter from a previous/current line manager. You got to have these to get through ACS. They are basically looking for duties performed. I hope this has helped. Write to me anytime and would be happy to help.

I would recommend select a ANZSCO code which is in the SOL 1. 

261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER
261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER

What is your designation BTW? Also let me know your technology and experience. We can then decide which one would be nearest.


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Thanks for the wishes
> 
> ACS decides where you fit in based on the duties performed. They also take into consideration your designation in the current organisation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply. I have 8 yrs of experience, primarily in Java, C++ programming. Half of the this was in R&D and other half was in typical services set-up(working with clients on enhancements, maintenance, support etc. ). My current designation is of Sr. Developer (R&D). Now, description of these three codes have a fair deal of overlap and, honestly, I am not able to put a finger on one . I will much appreciate if you can provide any guideline on which would be the best fit.

As far as documents are concerned, for 8 years of employment (with 4 cos) I have the fol. docs with me:

Employer 1 (6 mths)- 

I have just one experience letter with absolutely no details, and all my efforts to get one went in vain. But luckily I am touch with my then manager and colleagues, so I will manage to get a reference in form of statuary declaration. If I undestand correctly, this will be a notarized declaration that goes like this- "I xxx, hereby certify that I worked with yyy for 6 months.... at zzzz LTD.. <responsibilities etc.>'. Please correct me if I am wrong. Perhaps a separate post about this is order, but later.

Employer 2 (3 yrs 8 mths)- 

I have a fairly detailed experience letter, along with the relieving letter. The details consist of 4-5 bullet point about nature of work and technologies, but have NO mention of 'full-time' etc. Although I am in touch with my ex colleagues there as well, but not sure if I should add a statuary reference for this one too. I guess, at the worst, it will be redundant information, and will do no harm; what do you think?

Employer 3 (1 yr)-

Along with the relieving letter, I have an experience letter but it has about 2 lines listing the technologies worked on. This is a problem area- I am not in touch with my then boss, and at the best can manage a statuary decl. from an ex colleague (at the same level). Is it a big problem?

Employer 4 (current employer- 3yrs)- Can manage a detailed reference letter.


Also, for most part, I have confirmation/increment letters etc. to substantiate my experience claim.

I hope it will not reflect bad if I provide stat. decl. for all the employers.. or is a very common practice? Wondering, since at least in IT industry, its usually not possible to get detailed references.

Okay, that was a long one . Your thoughts.

Oh, and about translation of school certificates. Can any one recommend a good translation service in Pune for Hindi->English translation?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

pun-mig said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. I have 8 yrs of experience, primarily in Java, C++ programming. Half of the this was in R&D and other half was in typical services set-up(working with clients on enhancements, maintenance, support etc. ). My current designation is of Sr. Developer (R&D). Now, description of these three codes have a fair deal of overlap and, honestly, I am not able to put a finger on one . I will much appreciate if you can provide any guideline on which would be the best fit.
> 
> As far as documents are concerned, for 8 years of employment (with 4 cos) I have the fol. docs with me:
> 
> ...


Hi pun-mig,

I guess your application to ACS should not be difficult. 

If you can get a detailed letter stating your duties of a Sr. Developer (google and you will get a list of duties of a sr developer) from your current employer then you would not require a statutory declaration.

One important point you don't require statutory declarations from all previous employers. You need only *one *stat dec and one recommendation letter. One of your previous managers should make that declaration for you. Please find the format at the below link - http://www.iinet.net.au/legal/statdec.pdf
There is a before me section - get it stamped & signed by an advocate or a notary.

Send all the documents (notarized copies) neatly in a proper sequence, latest employment first. Place a header page before each section (passport pages, education marksheets and certificates, employment documents) detailing the contents.

I *suggest *you go for Developer Programmer. You can think about it. ACS also decides which code to give you. Try to get all the duties of a sr developer on the letter from your employer. Also, make the application as soon as possible as you should target to apply for 175/176 before 30 June 2012.

Feel free to write to me in case you have any more questions. I guess you are in Pune and I am in Pune too. Let me know if you want to meet up.


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Hi pun-mig,
> 
> I guess your application to ACS should not be difficult.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I was under the impression that a stat. decl. + reference is required for each empoyment if a detailed job description is not available. And thanks for the link, I will prepare the text and will get back with a draft.

Developer programmer seems to be a close match, keeping in mind my current role(since its mostly programming for product deveopment).

Good to know that you are in Pune too . It will be great meeting up with you, lets exchange contact details over PM and try to meet during one of the weekends. I'll shortly PM you my contact info.


----------



## amolpa (Dec 26, 2011)

*FUND proofs*

Hi, Can you please advise on proof of funds required ? do we need to show cash component or details of assests etc should be fine ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

amolpa said:


> Hi, Can you please advise on proof of funds required ? do we need to show cash component or details of assests etc should be fine ?


It can be savings bank account net balance till date and / or evaluated asset by an authorised charted accountant.

Make sure the currency shown in the bank balance or the valuated asset is equivalent to the mentioned AUD for the respective state.

Good Luck.

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## amolpa (Dec 26, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> It can be savings bank account net balance till date and / or evaluated asset by an authorised charted accountant.
> 
> Make sure the currency shown in the bank balance or the valuated asset is equivalent to the mentioned AUD for the respective state.
> 
> ...



Great...thanks Maddy for your swift response!!! I was worrying for cash liquidity but now can manage with property , assests etc.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi ats,

After filing SA SS application online we are supposed to send the hard copies of the requested documents within 30 days. Do we need to get the documents notarised?
Whose details can we provide for the witness apart from family members?

Regards,
ANK


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ank said:


> Hi ats,
> 
> After filing SA SS application online we are supposed to send the hard copies of the requested documents within 30 days. Do we need to get the documents notarised?
> Whose details can we provide for the witness apart from family members?
> ...



Its better to get the docs notarised.
you can ask the notary to be the witness.Thats what I did.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

I have filed my SA SS application online on 4th January for Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO-261311) , hard copies of documents are yet to be posted. 
When I filed the application, this occupation was under the category of "Low Availability", now it has changed to "Special conditions apply". Now I am in a confusion as the documents are not yet posted whether my application will be considered for processing or not?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ank said:


> I have filed my SA SS application online on 4th January for Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO-261311) , hard copies of documents are yet to be posted.
> When I filed the application, this occupation was under the category of "Low Availability", now it has changed to "Special conditions apply". Now I am in a confusion as the documents are not yet posted whether my application will be considered for processing or not?


I suggest go ahead and send the documents, since you have already filed it online; they might be calculating the demand based on online applications.....it may just get through......

Send, keep fingers crossed, pray ray2:, all the best for approval....


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Its better to get the docs notarised.
> you can ask the notary to be the witness.Thats what I did.


I read somewhere i guess they say that they need only copies....did you come across it?

Anyways, i guess 'notarized' copies are always more authentic


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

varunsal said:


> I read somewhere i guess they say that they need only copies....did you come across it?
> 
> Anyways, i guess 'notarized' copies are always more authentic



Yeah, its always a good idea to play it safe.
You do not want them to ask you to send notarized copies at a later stage.


----------



## electrifier (Dec 17, 2011)

HI.. I have lodged my paper application on 7-Dec-2011 and got CO allocated on 19-Dec-2011. Med & PCC requested by CO - 19-Dec-2011. Med & PCC sent - 8-Jan-2012.

1.I have seen many people's post stating a milestone " date- Meds Finalised". Do the CO inform us about our Med status or they simply process and take decision on our application?
2. Whats the usual time taken for a decision by DIAC after they have received meds & PCC.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

varunsal said:


> I suggest go ahead and send the documents, since you have already filed it online; they might be calculating the demand based on online applications.....it may just get through......
> 
> Send, keep fingers crossed, pray ray2:, all the best for approval....


Thanks Varunsal...

Anyways I will post my documents and wait for approval. I assume if the quota has reached for that occupation they wont allow to submit online application also.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

varunsal said:


> I read somewhere i guess they say that they need only copies....did you come across it?
> 
> Anyways, i guess 'notarized' copies are always more authentic


Yes, I have got the documents notarized to make them authentic and to avoid any issues with the application processing even though they have asked only hard copies.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

electrifier said:


> HI.. I have lodged my paper application on 7-Dec-2011 and got CO allocated on 19-Dec-2011. Med & PCC requested by CO - 19-Dec-2011. Med & PCC sent - 8-Jan-2012.
> 
> 1.I have seen many people's post stating a milestone " date- Meds Finalised". Do the CO inform us about our Med status or they simply process and take decision on our application?
> 2. Whats the usual time taken for a decision by DIAC after they have received meds & PCC.


Dear electrifier,

The CO did not inform us they got the Meds. Since ours was an online application we checked the status online and it showed the medicals had been finalized. Thats how we came to know. 

Regarding your second question, well these days if you have applied for GSM 176 State sponsored then you can expect the grant within 3-4 weeks. There are a lot of other factors which decide the timelines which only DIAC know. Hold your breath and keep fingers crossed. You might get the visa anytime by Jan end or early Feb.

Best of luck.


----------



## narendra_pune (Jan 14, 2012)

*Planning to move in Feb / March 2012*

Hi,

I also plan to move to Australia (mostly sydney) around March 2012. 

I too belong to IT and live in pune. Let's connect and discuss about initial settlement plan. Please feel free to send me PM. 

Narendra





atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

atsurti.....
Congrats to you for getting visa and your timeline shows its a very speedy visa.
Thankyou.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

hari999999 said:


> atsurti.....
> Congrats to you for getting visa and your timeline shows its a very speedy visa.
> Thankyou.


Thanks a lot hari999999...

Are you already in Aus?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

atsurti said:


> Thanks a lot hari999999...
> 
> Are you already in Aus?


Yes i live in Australia.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Congrats, and a few questions*

Congrats atsurti!! Your GSM visa was granted really quick. 

I am an IT professional with an ICT major in computing and 6.5 years of Perl & J2EE experience with a single employer in financial services sector. I have just started my process and this forum has been very helpful already.

ACS application : 16 Dec 2011
+ve ACS assessment : 16 Jan 2012 

I am yet to write my IELTS (I should have done this already). I have a few questions: 

1) I am also considering State sponsorships. I believe there is no application fee for South Australia. Victoria State sponsorship is free but NSW charges $400 for processing applications. Did you consider other states? 

2) If I don't have state sponshorship, what is the average processing time once 176 application is lodged with required documents. 

2) My sister is an australian citizen now and she lives in Melbourne, so I will likely go for Victoria. However, with limited research on job opportunities, I believe maximum opportunities are available in Sydney, especially in the financial services sector. Do you have any insights on this?

Thanks in advance
sraza


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sraza said:


> Congrats atsurti!! Your GSM visa was granted really quick.
> 
> I am an IT professional with an ICT major in computing and 6.5 years of Perl & J2EE experience with a single employer in financial services sector. I have just started my process and this forum has been very helpful already.
> 
> ...


Thanks SRaza... 

1) I did consider other states like Vic... But chances of rejection are more in case of Vic... many threads discuss that...

2) If you don't have a State sponsorship then you would not be able to apply for 176 State sponsored. The 176 family sponsored visa takes ages (two years for a couple of people on this forum).

3) If you have someone in Aus then it would always help. If you get initial accomodation and someone to help you settle then nothing like it . Did you see Seek.com.au? If Sydney has 1000 related openings and Mel 500 then still if I were you I would prefer Syd if my sister is there. You can definitely find one job out of 500 

Moreover many people in the forum have said Mel is better than Syd in many ways... Salary is almost the same... it is cheaper... and much more... I have heard weather is unpredictable though...

I hope this helps


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi atsurti,

Could you please let me know more about first point? Which rejection is referred here?For Vic SS the chances of rejection for PR by DIAC is more ? or rejection for getting Vic SS itself is more?

Kindly clarify.

Thanks,
skj


atsurti said:


> Thanks SRaza...
> 
> 1) I did consider other states like Vic... But chances of rejection are more in case of Vic... many threads discuss that...
> 
> ...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Hi atsurti,
> 
> Could you please let me know more about first point? Which rejection is referred here?For Vic SS the chances of rejection for PR by DIAC is more ? or rejection for getting Vic SS itself is more?
> 
> ...


Hey Skj,

I was refering the Vic SS and not the main PR application to DIAC.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Atsurti.

could you pls let me know, for medicals do we also have to take Sugar and Hypertension (BP)test? apart from x ray and HIV test.

Thanks again



atsurti said:


> Hey Skj,
> 
> I was refering the Vic SS and not the main PR application to DIAC.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply Atsurti.
> 
> could you pls let me know, for medicals do we also have to take Sugar and Hypertension (BP)test? apart from x ray and HIV test.
> 
> Thanks again


They do take a lot of blood samples. They did not take fasting and PP samples though. I think they might be able to check diabetes from the blood samples. I did not get a copy of the reports even after request so I can't really comment Sugar test. 

They did check blood pressure during general examination.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Got my IELTS result*

Thanks atsurti for answering my questions. 

I got my IELTS result today (L 9.0, R 9.0, W 8.0, S 8.0) 

I have started a thread where I will post specific details of my case.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi sraza,

Congratulations for your score in IELTS, achieving band 8 and above in all modules is really great.

I am also looking for an IELTS band 7 in all modules, I have given my exam twice but not able to achieve it. In my 2nd attempt I got (L 7, R 6.5, W 7, S 6). 
Only thing which is stopping me to apply for PR-175 is IELTS .

It would be of great help if you can share some information or provide pointers in clearing IELTS with 7 band in all modules.

Regards,
ANK.



sraza said:


> Thanks atsurti for answering my questions.
> 
> I got my IELTS result today (L 9.0, R 9.0, W 8.0, S 8.0)
> 
> I have started a thread where I will post specific details of my case.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ank said:


> Hi sraza,
> 
> Congratulations for your score in IELTS, achieving band 8 and above in all modules is really great.
> 
> ...


watch Australia Network - Study English - IELTS Preparation you will get some idea. read 'ace the ielts' book.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply Atsurti.
> 
> could you pls let me know, for medicals do we also have to take Sugar and Hypertension (BP)test? apart from x ray and HIV test.
> 
> Thanks again


Yes they check Sugar also, but no problem as long as ur control ur sugar they accept. Nowadays 60% of people have diabetes, and it is normal disease that can be controlled and live long life with proper management. Australia is not extremely strict about medical requirement. 

Newzeland is on the other hand v different, my friend got reject because he was very fat and had sugar problem from newzeland. in maldives diabetes is v big issue


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Urgent reply requested*



atsurti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are extremely happy to tell you all that we got the grant notification today for the GSM 176 visa today. This forum has helped us a lot and we are grateful to all of you for replying to our queries and posting some very informative threads.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I am in the middle of applying a 176 online and am stuck at the experience part.

I have a total of 10 years experience as ICT Business Analyst from 2 companies off which ACS has only approved my current company's tenure (6yrs and 8 mths) in their assessment. The other one (3yrs and 6 mths) was not considered as I had just given an exp/relieving letter with a stat declaration.

The question I have is, when I apply for 176, should I mention 8 plus yrs of experience or should I go by ACS' assessment and limit it to 5 plus yrs?

Requesting a reply to this on priority as I am confused abt this part.

Regards
Prakash
The other


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

TKB said:


> Can anyone please tell me what does this mean..
> 
> Visa conditions
> The visa you have been granted has no conditions.
> ...


On your visa grant letter they would have mentioned that you have to fulfill the commitment to the state. Go through the whole letter properly.

Some people have conditions like the secondary applicant has to travel with the primary applicant while entering Aus etc. which you dont have.

But commitment to the state should remain. You would be very luckly if that clause does not exist even if you have 176 visa.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

As it is a 176 visa, for sure there's a clause in there that requires you to stay in the state for 24 months. Otherwise you wont get sponsored in the first place. The clause is not at the front but back of the grant letter.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

TKB said:


> Thanx for your replies..
> 
> I have 190 visa and in my grant letter, there is no clause that i have to stay in state for 2 years.There is no conditions in my visa  what does this NO CONDITION mean. ? it is still not clear.
> 
> As i don't have any problem in living SA (which sponsored me). But i have many friend and relative in other states.


Mmm, I can only say look clearly because for a moment I also thought I got an upgrade to no strings attached visa. It maybe on a separate letter. Mine also read no condition attached. I was happy for a while. Haha


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

TKB said:


> I have 190 Visa grant letter ..but i think you have 176 visa....is there any such type of clause in new 190 visa....bcoz i still dont find in my letter about commitment /obligation/2 year stay like anything....
> 
> May be in 190 visa they allow person to work anywhere in australia. i have gone though 100s of forums and all sites but didn't found answer to my question. I am planning to give a call to them and ask the details..... I have heard that there is difficult to find job in Adelaide. but, I ll get job in first week if i go to melbourne or sydney.


TKB, your best bet wud be to call DIAC and check with them. Specially since 190 is a new visa types and rules might have changed ... am suew we all are learning with experience, and in such case it wud be best to hear from the horses mouth.


----------

